# Children's Carpet Python: Enclosure



## Brandon (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello, I am getting a hatchling Children's Carpet Python and am wondering about a cage size. I understand that when they are younger they must stay in something small but when they are full grow would a L 45cm x W 45cm x H 30cm if not what about a L 60 x W 45 x H 45. which would be better and would it be big enough its whole life as I do not want to upgrade. thanks.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 10, 2017)

Something around 2-3 feet is suitable with a height of a maximum of 2 feet Should be plenty for its whole life as they are a small python.

You should be going bigger but shorter as they like the ground but will still climb every now and then
90 x 45 x 60cm


----------



## Buggster (Aug 10, 2017)

Children Carpet Python?

Not exactly sure of that species.

There are the Children's Pythons (Ant. Childreni) and Carpet Pythons (Morelia), and both species need vastly different housing.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 10, 2017)

pretty sure that wouldn't fit a single adult carpet python, but i guess a children's?


----------



## MANNING (Aug 10, 2017)

Have my children's "carpet" python in a 600x450x450 enclosure. She's 3 in December so not full size but doing good in this size for now. 
When she's out and about I find her climbing up the rocks towards the top of the enclosure at night


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 11, 2017)

600 x 450 x450 is the minimum size you should be keeping a children's python in.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 11, 2017)

I agree with Pinefamily, 45cm x W 45cm x H 30cm is far too small, you'd eventually have to upgrade. 
Also, I'd recommend getting a 'melamine' tank if you can, they keep in heat much better


----------

